# Morning confusion :)



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Finally finished off the food I was free feeding and started them on two meals a day grain-free. What confusion! lol I wasn't too sure what I was doing, the dogs thought I'd gone mad, but loved the food, and a fine mess was had by all. 

I need to find a better system, I was taking two at a time into the kitchen, but they were not sure at first what I was doing, Delilah was more interested in exploring the kitchen and refused to eat the first time I brought her out and Pepper was too nervous to eat out of the bowl, so I had to dump his food on the ground under the table for him to eat. Ling Ling and Sasha were trying to steal the food and Twiggy decided the dog she was out with's food looked better than hers. You ones that feed multiple dogs, how do you do it?? 

I was thinking of dragging the pen back in again and feeding them in there. I can monitor them, no one can eat their food, and it will be in the dog room, so they will be more interested in eating than exploring or whatnot.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I have to feed Bella in in the kitchen and Lina in the girls' room with the door closed. Otherwise, Lina who is a faster eater will go to Bella's food bowl and steal Bella's food while Bella is still eating. Or Bella thinks Lina's food is better and try to steal Lina's food while Lina is still eating. Both girls eat the same dog food, Wellness Core (grainless dog food). By the way, they love to steal each other's treats too.


----------

